# bubbles coming out from sand?



## wilsonlin (Feb 10, 2010)

i have a 72g planted tank with sand, and there are little bubbles coming out of the sand once in a while. im not sure if thats normal or is that toxic gases coming out? my MTS dont seem to be burrowing into the sand during the day either, they just stay above it.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

How long has your tank been set up?


----------



## wilsonlin (Feb 10, 2010)

set it up about a month ago


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

remove any fish from the tank..move the sand around and smell the bubbles as they break the surface..if it stinks you need to dump the sand and replace it..then whenever you do a water change;stir up all of the sand in the tank to make sure the gas pockets don't form again..


----------



## wilsonlin (Feb 10, 2010)

arent the mts suppose to stir up the sand for me?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

depends on how many MTS you have..
did you stir it up?
what did it smell like?


----------



## wilsonlin (Feb 10, 2010)

yup, i dont think it smelled like anything, and i have about 25 mts, should that take care of the job?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Is all the sand doing it or is it coming from one spot? Maybe something is rotting?


----------



## wilsonlin (Feb 10, 2010)

its coming from random spots occasionally


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if it don't smell ; it's ok..probable tiny air bubbles that got trapped under the sand and have collected together enough to break through.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

am with loha on this one. if it doesnt smell bad ur fine. dont worry about it.


----------



## wilsonlin (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks a lot guys


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

its nitrogen bubbles caught in the sand bed.

when you do your weekly WC, make sure you reach in (i just use my hand) and stir up the sand to release any bubbles.


----------

